# Anne x Wibo pups 30 days



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

and more pics:
http://selenavanleeuwen.jalbum.net/Puppen Anne x Wibo 250608/index.html


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hij (zij?) heeft n mooie kijk vind ik:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

if you want to you can visit the pups between now and july 11th :razz:

oh btw it's a female


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

C'mon now Selena, thats just not fair posting pics of such cute puppies...REALLY like the all black pup. Almost looks like a Mali! :razz:

Dutchies are my second favorite dog after the Mali as far as looks go! :-$ 

Waiting for the GSD "rain of fury" to drop after that comment! :razz: 8-[ :evil:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Where will the pups be? Almere or Scherpenzeel?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

at my home, scherpenzeel


----------

